# Break the rules for some break the rules for all?



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

So the way my chapter works for market animals is the advisors go out and buy and pick the animals for the chapter. Then the students pick from there. Well the way this fair works out incoming freshman can't pick there animals for fair during the summer unless they already have connections to the chapter so they pick the second week of school, 38 days out from fair. 
I just bought two new bucks this weekend and wanted to show them at the same fair and was told no from my advisors because I haven't owned them long enough to meet the 60 ownership requirement. After asking about the freshman picking there animals I was told it's due to the fact the chapter has owned them for the time requirement.

The rules state market animals have to be owned by the STUDENT for 120 days, and breeding for 60 days. (Not the chapter or school) Not sure how those students get to skip out on the rules when I'm shot down. 

I understand rules are rules and have no problem at all not showing my bucks. But shouldn't the fair rules be enforced for everyone? 

I don't know if I should push the issue knowing that I to would be cheating, or turn the other way?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I would make a fuss. Rules need to apply to all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would make a fuss.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I just don't know how to go about doing it. I'm sure I could get a bill of sale from the breeder stating that I've owned the animals long enough.....I know it boils down to them not liking me or my parents they have made everything so difficult for me it's crazy.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Are these local officials who are giving you the run around? Can you go higher up on the food chain and file a complaint with someone else?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You call the fair and be a nice polite confused student and let them know you don't understand because those kids have NOT owned their animal for the full 60 days. Be warned though you might royally tick your teacher off doing this but I would do it......but this is a fine example of why my son is not in any group for his projects


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree go higher up. The rules should be for everyone. They can change the rule so the freshman still qualify if they want


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

They are my chapter advisors. Ever sense I had a fall out with a girl with a "big" last name they have made almost everything impossible for me. If I were any other student they would have no problem sending in my entry forum.....I would go higher up but don't want to take the other kids chance of showing away.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok well I get that, I would be so mad I would do it but I understand you still need to 'live' with the other kids. I understand your frustration and really the only advise I have if you don't want to take a chance of the other kids not showing is really think about what your getting out of being a part of that club/chapter. If you think it's worth it sadly your just gonna have to suck it up and go with it. If your pretty much done being picked on then look into independent. It has no club you show and do everything by yourself. That's what my son and when my daughter is old enough will do. It's a pain on some points. There's no club so I had to buy the clippers and the blower, figure out how to clip our self and watch dates like a hawk to see when we had to buy chickens and when forms are due. But my kids are not picked on because I don't kiss the big names people's butts or call them on their crap. But look into it, a lot of kids are doing independent, more every year because there is so much unfairness.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Definitely looking to showing my goats independent for sure!!!! They were going to a fair for another students but the moment I asked to show my goats there...Nope it's not in the best interest of the chapter to go to that fair. They have told me showing independent I need a certain type of insurance and stuff like that. What do you have to do to be able to enter your fairs?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

We have to have livestock insurance. In my state you can join the state association of livestock exhibitors and you are covered for the fairs. It was maybe $40 total?

Call and ask the fair what is required. Or ask one of the adult showers where they get insurance to show.

It's mature and kind of you not to want to hurt the other kids chances of showing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is a shame. They should NOT make it that difficult to show your animals. I wish every state was as laid back as ours when it comes to county fairs and 4-H/FFA.
In KY to show Market goats or commercial does (up to 10 animals per youth!), you just have to complete the educational hours or requirements from your club (I don't know what is required of FFA members?), by May 1st, and also have your animals by that time, tag them in mid/late May, and first show is the last Saturday in May. The state agriculture dept. has shows, and you can show at just about any county fair show. So basically you can show from late May-mid Aug (ends at state fair).
As for breeding animals. Our state has a breeding animal form, but they sadly only have 1 show for breeding goats that qualify for it! The state fair doesn't have one just an ABGA show.
As for county fairs they are open shows so anyone can show. You don't even have to show proof of registration, BUT need to have it because the animals are supposed to be registered. The only other requirement is health papers. That's it.
So, it's appalling to me that other places are making it difficult for youth to show. What a shame  I would definitely complain and request that either they change the rules or stick to them in the future.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Definitely looking to showing my goats independent for sure!!!! They were going to a fair for another students but the moment I asked to show my goats there...Nope it's not in the best interest of the chapter to go to that fair. They have told me showing independent I need a certain type of insurance and stuff like that. What do you have to do to be able to enter your fairs?


I think it depends on the fair. Back when my brother was independent we had to supply the insurance but it was threw our farm insurance. For this fair now with my son it is suggested to have insurance and it can be purchased threw the fair for $20 no limit on the children in the family or how many animals. Read the rules and if you need to have insurance have your parents talk to their insurance company, if you have home owners or what not. We have farmers insurance (that's the name of the company lol) and they have worked with us so well on anything that we need especially agriculture related


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

nicolemackenzie said:


> We have to have livestock insurance. In my state you can join the state association of livestock exhibitors and you are covered for the fairs. It was maybe $40 total?
> 
> Call and ask the fair what is required. Or ask one of the adult showers where they get insurance to show.
> 
> It's mature and kind of you not to want to hurt the other kids chances of showing.


If they knew what they were doing then I think I wouldn't hesitate to contact the fair officials. I remember how exciting it was for my first fair and wouldn't won't that taken form them.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

My mom had already stated to look into the independent showing for our next fair....All I'm trying to do it get my goats out there to be able to sell as a found for college and all they want to do it play favorites....My last fair the advisors would only be ring side when their favorite animals or students were showing I had to call my advisor from camp to see if she wanted to watch my class. It's all ridiculous and I do everything by my self anyways wouldn't be much of a difference.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so as you have read I have been raving about independent. I personally think that in your situation it's something to look into. The main reason why I have my son as a independent is to try and avoid all the drama in a group as well as at the fairs, kinda especially at the fairs. Well it does NOT save you the drama at the fairs! For the last 24 hours we have seemed to be the center of attention with the group next to us on making our life hell. Without going into a long list of our day I can just tell you I feel best up and frustrated and I don't think half of what happened would have if we were in a club, most likely we would have back up or the neighbors would have been our group. So just something to think on before you commit. It's been hard with it being our first time showing goats and trying to learn so much on our own and then add in this day and I think I'm signing my son up for 4h :/ it's still drama just with more lost and confusion added in.......for us anyways


----------

